# Hearing Dogs - Cockapoo



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just signed up to sponsor a hearing dog called Farley and he's a Cockapoo!

I've added the link in case any of you would also like to sponsor him, the minimum amount is only about £3.50 a month, which is less than the cost of two coffees.

http://www.hearingdogs.org.uk/donate/puppysponsorship/sponsor-hearing-dog-puppy-farley/index

There is an article in today's Mail about a young girl who has a Cockapoo as a hearing dog and how having the dog has helped her sleep at night and gain confidence. I don't normally post things like this but I know how Cockapoo crazy we are and thought some of you may want to help support a great charity and our fave dogs too!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ained-dogs-giving-deaf-children-new-life.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jules how lovely  thanks for posting this ... 

I would love to let one of my puppies be trained as a hearing dog, I know a lady who socialises hearing dogs ... and she has had cockapoos and goldendoodles ... I would be so proud to let one of my puppies go to such a worthy cause


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jules how lovely  thanks for posting this ...
> 
> I would love to let one of my puppies be trained as a hearing dog, I know a lady who socialises hearing dogs ... and she has had cockapoos and goldendoodles ... I would be so proud to let one of my puppies go to such a worthy cause


I did think of you Jo Jo (am chuckling as spell check keeps changing your name to John John!!) as it does mention breeders donating puppies they think would be good hearing dogs. It must be amazing seeing one of your puppies go on to do something like this.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to do it ... always wanted to ... Love John John xxx (I answer to most things Jules - Jo, JoJo, Mum, Mrs B, Mumu, wife, house keeper lol.. why not John John)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Jules. This really choked me and brought a tear to my eye. It's wonderful that a little girl has some quality of life back because of a gorgeous dog. I'm all for Hearing Dogs and only wish they had been around many years ago when my own brother could have used one. He was born deaf and sadly died very young in accident which was more than likely caused by his deafness.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It choked me reading how the little girl started being able to sleep once she had her Cockapoo as she knew she would let her know about any noises. Lovely isn't it.

I'll keep you up to date on how the Cockapoo I've sponsored gets on!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to sponsor him too


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay! Well done Clare!!! It's such a great charity. And I love being able to sponsor a Cockapoo. So sorry to hear about your brother Clare and here's hoping that sponsoring Farley will give someone the opportunities your brother didn't get. Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

All done, it was easy and it only took minutes. 

Cmon on folks let's get behind Farley! If lots of people onILMC get behind him that would be great.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

We have a few from the Cockapoo owners Club FB page also sponsoring Farley!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awena said:


> My mum jandaz has donated a few cockapoos and they have passed and are doing very well x


What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> What a lovely thing to do.


I agree. Must be lovely hearing how they get on.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Hearing Dogs and the work they are doing for children was on BBC Breakfast this morning. Was lovely seeing the dogs working and how much easier it makes life for the children and their families.

Sponsorship was also discussed and how they need funding.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

The little girl in the Daily Mail article was on Daybreak this morning with her beautiful cockapoo.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's not dwell on the past. Perhaps Emme would consider coming back now as we have extra moderators now to stamp out any potential nastiness should it arise on any thread. 

I for one would love to hear about Hearing Dogs, particularly Cockapoos.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well said Clare, would be fab to hear from her and the experiences she is having.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We support hearing dogs & collect stamps for them.

They breed their own cockapoo's as they say they are some of the most intelligent of dogs.
We went on their list to adopt one of their "fallen angles" but they rarely get any failures, so after a year without a dog we got Tilly from a breeder. 

We have taken her to their training facility at Saunderton for some of their fund raisers and had a great time, it's amazing what they do.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I've sponsored Farley - couldn't resist...bless his little heart


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This is so great!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

there was a cockapoo on daybreak this morning,called maddie,she was a hearing dog for a little girl of 11.she was so clever,woke her up in the morning,got her when her mum wanted her,and lots more,but best of all,maddie boosted her confidence. what wonderful dogs we have.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Maddy is the dog in the Mail article yesterday, and linked into the first post, that got me into thinking about this.

It really is amazing how much these dogs can change someone's life isn't it!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I decided yesterday to give a one off gift to the hearing dogs as they do such amazing work. If I can afford it,I will gift more money 
Thanks for bringing it to my attention 

I feel so lucky having one of these amazing dogs!


----------

